# Pooch Test Experts PLEASE look & HELP! 6 Nubian does.. *PICS of ALL*



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

I have 6 possibly bred does now. 3 were mine I had bred, and 3 were a friends that I was given, also bred prior. I am pretty sure 2 did not take. 3 should be due in 2 weeks. 1 will be a month or so. 3 are first time fresheners. If any of you experts could help me with a better idea of who is, that would be great! Thanks in advance! 

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






4. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






5. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






6.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

hate to do this to you, but can you take them again, but further back, so we can see the total goat, but not too far away. Still need to beable to see the girly parts. 

just far enough back so we can see the legs and hips of the goat as well as the pooch pictures.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

Like the first two pictures  and the last one on post number 1 in this thread.

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=15993


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

I will try.. They wouldn't stay turned away from me, even with grain for the first ones..


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

Added more pics- from further back.. Thanks in advance to all who help..


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

all first fresheners, first time kidding?  

If yes, to that, 

the first one seems pregnant to me. I can see a start of an udder, if she is a first freshener I would say for sure yes to being pregnant. Based on seeing an udder. The way her vulva looks, she almost looks not pregnant. 


second one seems pregnant to me, or in heat, but if her vulva has been that puffy for a couple weeks, and continues to stay puffy, I would say pregnant. 

the rest get more confusing to me. and I just can't say, one way or the other, Other than I will say, if any of them actually kid 2 weeks from know I will be a bit surprised. They look like they have weeks to go still, so based on that they could be all open. 



Tell, us about how they got bred, and how long they were in with a buck and how old was the buck?  What breed are these girls, Nigerian dwarfs?  and how old are the girls?  

Why are you sure 3 could be due in 2 weeks but the other ones are open?


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 27, 2012)

#3, 4, and 6 are 18 mo old FFs. They are all Reg. Nubians. 1,2, and 3 were all in with a buck from Sep 10-12.  #1 is 6 yrs old, #2 is 4, #5 is 5-all have kidded before. The bucks were proven bucks. 4,5,6 were bred also on those dates, but also were in with a buck around Nov 11th, to see if they came into heat. To my knowledge no breeding occurred then, but they weren't monitored all day, and the buck was in for 2 days. 3 does were already mine, and 3 were given to me. I'm sure of the dates as I was there at the time of the breedings.. Hopefully this isn't to confusing and I answered all the Q's.. 
I guess I had said I think 3 are due, bc those ones 'Look'/seem bred. I have not seen anyone come into heat.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 27, 2012)

Sorry, but after reading your breeding information and looking at the pictures, I don't think any of them are pregnant.  But it is hard to say for sure over the internet with just a couple of pictures. 


did you lutalyse your does before you took them to the breeder, to bring them into heat all at the same time?  

 Do you realize they wont just go into heat because they are with a buck, They either have to be in heat or you have to keep them with the buck for atleast 21 days. =We keep our does with the buck for 42 days( 2 cycles).
 You can drop them off for just the day, but they actually have to be in standing heat. The likely hood of all 6 of the does being in heat the two days you left them with the buck would be very slim, unless you induced heat by giving them a drug, such as lutalyse.


----------



## happytraylz (Jan 28, 2012)

Oh.. well, maybe I will have to try again. We had housed the bucks at our place, for a lady who couldn't keep them at the time. A friend who has bred before came over and had us introduce them near, and then  to the does. We didn't give them any hormone to come into heat. We left them with the bucks they were to be bred to for a couple of days. The does definitely were in heat and we saw the bucks successfully mate the does at least 3 times each (she said 3 times would be good). But, maybe no one took. I'm hopeful at least a couple did.  Thanks for your input. Next time I will make sure they are left together longer.


----------

